# Northwave Enduro Mid Cédric Gracia shoe review



## Bikeorski4me1 (Nov 17, 2016)

I bought a pair of these shoes in June of this year and ride 2-3 times per week in the Rocky Mountains...I agree with most everything reported by Jason, insole is far from good and I did the same replacing with a set I had in a pair of Scott shoes, the dial covers are frankly a pain in the a%$ but do help protect the dials. My strategy was to use them until lost and then not worry about it after that.

There is one very big durability issue that I encountered and the shoe is back for warranty replacement...the loop that holds the D-Ring for the Velcro strap snapped/broke on one shoe and shows considerable wear on the other, it too will eventually break. The immediate thought would be that this is caused by crank rub but it definitely is not, I have never had a problem with crank rub and there is zero indication this has been happening when inspecting the crank. I think it is just underweight material that is prone to wear when walking, I can only attribute this to the design of the upper part of the shoe which is quite thick/wide and it appears this area contacts the other shoe when walking.

This could easily be fixed with heavier material for the loop fastener, otherwise it is a very good, comfortable and solid shoe.


----------



## Oli2 (Apr 24, 2020)

I had exactly the same issue after 3/4 of a year (D-Ring). Also sent them for warranty. Not sure what will happen.

Otherwise I like them a lot. Fit, walking abilities, protection, grip.


----------

